# One NGD to Rule them all: Black Water Guitars Custom 6-string DII



## Khoi (Aug 26, 2014)

Two years in the making, and it is finally here. I ordered this right after my Black Water 7-string in September of 2012, and it's just now arrived. Exactly 23 months of waiting, building, and numerous delays. 

Well, after two years, what do I get?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Pure joy.

*Specs:*

6-strings
Quilted Maple top
Swamp Ash body
Brazilian Rosewood fretboard
5-piece Flamed Maple/Ebony neck
Stainless steel frets
Bare Knuckle Holy Diver bridge and VHII Neck
Schaller-Hannes fixed bridge
16" Radius fretboard
Special purple-thing finish (I don't even know what to call it)
Stained worn-black body and neck

*INCOMING WALL OF TEXT*

It honestly couldn't have turned out better. Aesthetically, it's greater than what I imagined in my head. I knew I wanted a sort of purple finish, and after a few samples, Aaron nailed the right color. It's not so much purple or red, but almost like a deep plum/pomegranate color. Then, there's the gorgeous back. I don't really need to say anything about it, but that it perfectly fits the overall aesthetic of the guitar, especially with the worn-look to match the pickups.

*Playability* - Superb. The neck reminds me of a JP6, which is exactly what I always try to aim for. Plays butter smooth and effortlessly.

*Sound* - The Holy Diver/VHII combo sounds incredible. SO much better than the Cold Sweats I have in my 7-string. Extremely tight, extreme clarity -- exactly what I imagined when I went for this combo. Chords just ring out with a fantastic harmonic separation, you can really hear every single note being played.


Now of course, custom guitars aren't without their faults.

I've been a strong supporter and proponent of Black Water Guitars since the beginning (my DII 7-string was one of his first public builds) and love to see the work that Aaron puts out. But I think everyone could agree that it's getting to the point where the building process just taking too long and with too many delays. I know that Aaron recognizes it, and I'm happy to see that he's stopped taking orders to catch up on their substantial backlog and even take the time to develop new tools and implement new ideas for the future. I want the company to succeed and be able to sustain their growth for what's to come in the future, because I know there will be some great projects coming from them soon.

I'm going to try to be as transparent as I can, seeing how I feel like I'm in part responsible for some of their growth with my earlier build and raving review (I know, narcissistic of me to say that, but I really did/do love my 7-string that much!! )

*The wait and delay.*

Like I said earlier, I ordered this guitar two years ago: 23 months precisely. I was given an ambitious quote (I don't remember how long), and obviously, when the time came, no progress was made. I saw a picture of my neck in building, but after that, much was silent for several months. 

Fast forward to December when I was told that it was going to be completed by Christmas. I was excited, and couldn't wait for an incredible Christmas gift. Christmas came and went, and the guitar still wasn't anywhere to be seen. 

January came, and I received a message and a picture of an unfinished guitar. That's when Aaron and I discussed the color to which we were able to get the right shade after some experimentation and correspondence. Okay great, the color was decided, and hopefully soon-to-be-stained!

Silence for a few months, until the end of March when I noticed Aaron posted a picture of a set of pickups that looked just like mine, EXCEPT they were the wrong combo (Aftermath bridge/VHII neck). I message Aaron asking him if they were mine (to which they indeed were), and corrected him of the pickups. Okay, so now he needs to order a new bridge pickup, which would take a few weeks at least. 

During the same conversation, Aaron sends me a picture of a finished body, and unfinished back. Just in case, I ask him if the back was still going to be stained black. "The what?." Apparently, it was lost that I wanted the back stained black. At that point, the back was already oiled/waxed but fortunately it wasn't too late. Okay, even better, another thing to delay the build even more.

May comes, and I message Aaron whether my pickups came in yet and if the back was finished. No response. 

Early June comes, and Aaron apologizes for the delays, and says he'll be making progress on the guitar. End of June comes, and still, no progress.

July comes, and Aaron sends me a picture of the back finally being stained black. It looks great, and should be nearing completion as that was the last thing to be done!

Finally, at the end of July, Aaron posts a picture of the finished guitar on his Facebook page. The guitar is finally done!!! Except for one issue -- volume and pickup switch are in the wrong location. They should be swapped. So I message Aaron about that, and he said he'd get that done later in the day and it should be pretty much good to go.


Mid-August comes and the guitar is finally ready to ship. And here it is on August 26th, 2014, in all its glory.


----------



## Cloudy (Aug 26, 2014)

Holy shit man. This is stunnnnning!


----------



## bouVIP (Aug 26, 2014)

That guitar is insane!!!! Really beautiful!!!

HNGD!


----------



## Les (Aug 26, 2014)

Hell of a wait, but damn if it wasnt worth it. HNGD!


----------



## MoshJosh (Aug 26, 2014)

Damn that's hot HNGD


----------



## Tommy (Aug 26, 2014)

Hot damn. That turned out fantastic. Congrats man. That's one hell of a wait but it sure does look worth it.


----------



## Forrest_H (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## Andless (Aug 26, 2014)

Spectacular!


----------



## 77zark77 (Aug 26, 2014)

B  E  A  U  T  Y


stunning, that neck, that....all !


----------



## SavM (Aug 26, 2014)

Could your collection get any better?! This looks fantastic, really clean work too.


----------



## Cowboyfromhell (Aug 26, 2014)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN..................................Thank you for this now i can go to sleep peacefully and dream about it......Super Happy new guitar day !!!!


----------



## mperrotti34 (Aug 26, 2014)

That is one of the most beautiful guitars I have ever seen! Congrats man. I could only dream of owning something like that


----------



## pylyo (Aug 26, 2014)

Holy cow, that's insanely amazing.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 26, 2014)

Despite that being one of the best looking guitars I've ever seen in my life, I hope you get some money back. Almost a year of delays after being delayed? That's a paddlin'...


----------



## vilk (Aug 26, 2014)

Dude, man... dude. Man... dude.


----------



## Khoi (Aug 26, 2014)

Glad you guys like it, I think it looks pretty cool myself 

I couldn't be happier with how it all came together. A part of me was worried that the binding wouldn't fit the overall scheme of the guitar, but it's sexy.

I was literally laughing out loud when I first picked it up. It feels incredible.


----------



## Overtone (Aug 26, 2014)

"Special purple-thing finish (I don't even know what to call it)"

It reminds me of a James Cameron movie for some reason....


----------



## flaherz09 (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## Lorcan Ward (Aug 26, 2014)

Unfortunately delays are just something you have to deal with nowadays when ordering a custom guitar.

The wait looks like it was worth it though. That is an incredible looking guitar. Aaron's latest work is incredible.


----------



## mbardu (Aug 26, 2014)

No words...too...beautiful...


----------



## asher (Aug 26, 2014)

That black stained badonkadonk is ridiculous for days.


----------



## gunch (Aug 26, 2014)

Man sucks about the wait but at least it wasn't a dud


----------



## PBGas (Aug 26, 2014)

You are a very patient man. That is a beautiful instrument! Many congrats to you!


----------



## twizza (Aug 26, 2014)

I love it. 

So the Holy Diver gets along nice with the Ash?


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Aug 26, 2014)

Unacceptable wait but thankfully you got it, I feel like that might be the only thing he needs to work on. Time management and priorities to get builds done, but regardless HNGD!


----------



## Black43 (Aug 26, 2014)

FFFFAAAAAAARRRRRKKKKK
My exact reaction upon coming across this work of art. HNGD!!!


----------



## T40 (Aug 26, 2014)

Sound Clip/Video!


----------



## frahmans (Aug 26, 2014)

HNGD. She's pretty.


----------



## oneblackened (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh man, so so glad I have mine on order now.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Aug 26, 2014)

Congrats bro this thing rules!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 26, 2014)

Gorgeous guitar!


----------



## MFB (Aug 26, 2014)

It's like ...quilted flame maple? 

My god...


----------



## Khoi (Aug 26, 2014)

T40 said:


> Sound Clip/Video!



I'll probably be doing an in-depth video on it this week


----------



## protest (Aug 26, 2014)

HOE

LEE

CRAP


----------



## Ajb667 (Aug 26, 2014)

.....Is there anyway I can write a guitar off as "educational" in my college fund?


----------



## Khoi (Aug 26, 2014)

twizza said:


> I love it.
> 
> So the Holy Diver gets along nice with the Ash?



Honestly, I'm not one to dwell on the pickup + wood combinations. To me, the sound of the guitar is primarily based on it's construction first and foremost, and the _quality_ rather than the _species _of wood that it is comprised of.

All I know is that this guitar sounds damn good.


----------



## teamSKDM (Aug 26, 2014)

I am speechless


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 26, 2014)

Got-DAMN that looks facking great, especially with the stained back! Glad you got it after all the delays. Hopefully Aaron clears these up and doesn't quote overly optimistic wait times anymore, as I would love to get a build with him some day.


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 26, 2014)

Looks great. Black stained back is a great touch!

Happy NGD!


----------



## IanCBoss (Aug 26, 2014)

Has to be one of the sexiest guitars I have ever seen. That title is 100% correct.


----------



## Kunu (Aug 27, 2014)

So sick! HNGD!


----------



## Neilzord (Aug 27, 2014)

Holy Balls! That's a stunning guitar. Seriously Happy NGD for you!


----------



## Pat_tct (Aug 27, 2014)

that quilt looks like someone has taken a picture of the ocean as the sun sets.

HNGD. I'm jelly!


----------



## Daeniel (Aug 27, 2014)

Woahhhh that's pure p*rn! Happy long-awaited NGD!


----------



## Kullerbytta (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm not sure how well I would've been able to handle a wait-time of two years... But if I knew _that's_ how it'd end up I'd gladly wait _3_ years  

Looks fabu-fûcking-lous, man! HNGD


----------



## Casper777 (Aug 27, 2014)

Look amazing!!! one of the best tops I've seen in a while!!! great color...

I hope mine will turn that good... Had a chat with Aaron the other day... should start in 2 months!


----------



## Jason_Clement (Aug 27, 2014)

So much eye sex.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Aug 27, 2014)

How much does it run for that? ....ing amazing.


----------



## GXPO (Aug 27, 2014)

I hope Aaron gets his business hat on because the world needs his guitars. That is stunning.


----------



## thatguyupthere (Aug 27, 2014)

That's effin hot bro. Hope it was worth two years!


----------



## TraE (Aug 27, 2014)

HNGD, man! She's a stunner.


----------



## AstonAston (Aug 27, 2014)

Looks fantastic. My God.


----------



## InFlames235 (Aug 27, 2014)

Man this is a beauty!! My Black Water Guitar is supposed to start being built in October but after reading your story I won't get my hopes up for October at this point .

I also REALLY wanna steal your inlay idea! It's amazing!! This just makes me want my Black Water so much more


----------



## Dominoes282 (Aug 27, 2014)

O .... M .... G

If god had a guitar, it would be this.

Thats all I have


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Aug 27, 2014)

Truly stunning guitar in every aspect.


----------



## Yimmj (Aug 28, 2014)

i almost had a heart attack. stoked for you man that top is unreal


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (Aug 28, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful guitar. This is proof that good things come to those who wait. Hemispherical stainless steel fret ends and all


----------



## rjg3000 (Aug 28, 2014)

If everyone did fret jobs like that, the world would be a much better place. That is amazing.


----------



## Khoi (Aug 28, 2014)

I guess I could firmly say that the wait was definitely worth it. The only other builder that I'd wait two years is Daemoness (probably my next custom in the future!) or strandberg. I haven't played a guitar that's matched the feel of this one yet, it even feels like a step up from my BWGC 7-string.

I should have time tomorrow to shoot the video, so stay tuned!


BWGC brothers


----------



## Deep Blue (Aug 28, 2014)

Your guitar looks like chocolate tastes, and it looks like chocolate to boot! 

Those inlays are really classy too, some of the nicest I've seen.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Aug 28, 2014)

I'd been following this one throughout the build on Facebook, glad to see it's in your hands safe! Enjoy it


----------



## protest (Aug 28, 2014)

BWGC is really the only guitar company that I've considered going with over Tom Anderson. The wait is much longer, but the price seems to be very buyer friendly. I've been following his work on and off for a while now, and if, when he starts taking orders again, his prices are still as reasonable then I might be tempted to put a deposit down.

I don't know though. Every Anderson I've played has been amazing, but Aaron's work looks so badass, and the price is tempting.


----------



## lukeshallperish (Aug 28, 2014)

that quilt top. holy shit.


----------



## ThtOthrPrsn (Aug 30, 2014)

UNF!!!

On another note, I must ask. Which do you like better, The Hipshot or the Hannes?


----------



## lorguitarist (Aug 30, 2014)

Holy crap! That top is mesmerizing!


----------



## Khoi (Aug 30, 2014)

ThtOthrPrsn said:


> UNF!!!
> 
> On another note, I must ask. Which do you like better, The Hipshot or the Hannes?



Hm, I'm not sure yet. I really like how the Schaller-Hannes looks, but I also appreciate the simplicity of the Hipshot. I haven't had a chance to service the Hannes, though I hear it's harder to work on than the Hipshot. 

I'm also still not sure how I like the "bump" the Hannes has, as opposed to the flat Hipshot.

Basically, I'm not sure yet


----------



## Thorerges (Aug 30, 2014)

Nice review man, thanks for writing all that. 

Honestly, this is one of the nicest colors I have seen, ever, on any guitar, period. The top is absolutely fantastic of course, private stock quality - but the finish on the front and back are just sublime, great stuff man. 

I did consider going with blackwater about a year back, but to be frank - I ended up buying something else of equally high quality. The wait list issue is just too much for me to bear - sounds like a $4000 project with a lot of stress and stuff going into it. 

My one qualm with custom shop guitars is that to be frank, you have to rely on the luthier a whole lot. In my opinion, they should print every e-mail they get from a customer about a guitar, and put it into a box with your name/build on top - just to be organized. If I am paying someone $4000 or more, I am not looking to get anything but what I want. Looks like you saved your project and it turned out beautifully, but I am a little surprised at the lack of organization. But hell, looks like blackwater is making a name for itself, I am sure we'll see a lot of finely made guitars in the future.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Aug 30, 2014)

I don't have the words.


----------



## ThtOthrPrsn (Aug 31, 2014)

Khoi said:


> Hm, I'm not sure yet. I really like how the Schaller-Hannes looks, but I also appreciate the simplicity of the Hipshot. I haven't had a chance to service the Hannes, though I hear it's harder to work on than the Hipshot.
> 
> I'm also still not sure how I like the "bump" the Hannes has, as opposed to the flat Hipshot.
> 
> Basically, I'm not sure yet



Hahaha totally understand.
I used a Hannes on my last build, definitely took some getting used to and it was interesting to work with. It was comfortable once you got used to it though. 
I haven't gotten a chance to use the Hipshot yet. I plan to use the US Contour Trem on my current build.


----------



## Watty (Aug 31, 2014)

Congrats man; glad it ended up being a killer guitar despite the foibles!


----------



## crg123 (Sep 1, 2014)

Woah.


----------



## Erockomania (Sep 1, 2014)

amazing from top to bottom. great choices.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Sep 2, 2014)

Quintessential BW Custom 6 right there. To the max. Nice job with all the specs. I love the back and neck as much as the top. Pure classy badassery. HNGD!


----------



## Cheap (Sep 2, 2014)

I haven't liked much of Black Water as far as the designs go, but the guitars they put out always look fantastic. Found out today that they are making a killer fan-fret tele shape--thanks for the gas dude..

-->sick build. really, really sick


----------



## fortisursus (Sep 2, 2014)

I keep coming back to this. It's mesmerizing...


----------



## aaaaaaaa (Sep 4, 2014)

dat headstock  just like Parker guitars


----------



## Khoi (Sep 5, 2014)

Finally finished up the video and demo, check out how it sounds here: Black Water Guitars Custom 6-string || Demo and In-Depth Look - YouTube


----------



## Thorerges (Sep 5, 2014)

looks ....ing beautiful


----------



## Suho (Sep 5, 2014)

Les said:


> Hell of a wait, but damn if it wasnt worth it. HNGD!



My sentiments exactly! I was expecting, oh, I don't know what... but those photos kind of knocked me on my ass a bit (OK, I was already sitting down, but...)! 

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!

Edit: Forgot to mention the demo proves she isn't all just looks- Double Sweet!


----------



## witeter (Sep 5, 2014)

Incredibly stunning!! congrats man, looks superb


----------



## rifft (Sep 6, 2014)

Woooooow, that is one good looking (and sounding!) guitar! Congrats, man!


----------



## General_Jaja (Sep 8, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful... Enjoy that guitar man!


----------



## Benjyy (Sep 8, 2014)

Looks like it was worth the wait. HNGD


----------



## Mr_Metal_575 (Sep 8, 2014)

That's tasty man. Also saw your video in YT, great playing too, so Periphery


----------

